# GPRS speed in BSNL 2G SIM with 3G plan



## logiclover (Nov 25, 2012)

I am using 2G SIM in Micromax MMX353G data card. Whether I will be able to get the same speed as 3G if I use the same 2G SIM with 3G plan?


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 25, 2012)

Why should you use a 3G plan on your 2G sim? 
1st convert you 2G sim to 3G and recharge with 3G plan. Then enjoy 3G services.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ 2G and 3G work fine on same SIM. No "conversion" needed. OP, activate data plan and you are good to go


----------



## baiju (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ Not sure about other providers, but BSNL 2G sim should be migrated to 3G to get 3G speeds. After the migration you can't use GPRS package. IIRC, the message is M3G to 53733. If the sim is not migrated, the speed is capped in 3G network. I'm getting constant 30kBps using 2G sim in 3G network while it is just 10kBps in 2G network. My phone is 3G.


----------

